# Long Reef saturday



## Gazman (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Guys

Any going out from long reef on saturday morning?


----------



## Seascrambler (Sep 4, 2007)

It looks like the wind forecast has dropped for Saturday so I will head out to Longy, what time are you thinking of going.


----------



## Gazman (Nov 7, 2006)

Im Looking at getting there at about 5:30?


----------



## Seascrambler (Sep 4, 2007)

How about launch 5:45am at the ramp?


----------



## Gazman (Nov 7, 2006)

See you there, Hopefully the wind behaves


----------

